
Big growth in Kotlin, Elm, and Elixir language communities on Reddit in 2017 - eatonphil
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/wiki/faq?v=6fcf9836-3692-11e6-9e72-0ef846b51e05&v2=e0b3a3f4-f80a-11e7-8114-0e35ed980fd6#difflib_chg_to0__4
======
vorg
> /r/groovy 1.8k
> users]([http://www.reddit.com/r/groovy](http://www.reddit.com/r/groovy))

At first sight, not only has Kotlin grown from 1300 to 8000 redditors, but
Apache Groovy has also grown from 1400 to 1800. However, whereas Kotlin has
averaged over 100 postings a month, Groovy's reddit site has had a mere 20
postings in the past 6 months. Got to look at more than just number of users
because some a language backer can easily twit "hey everyone, go join groovy
on reddit and get our numbers up".

